# Post your cool pics of calm seas/awesome things you've seen offshore!



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Title says it all! I know you 2coolers have some awesome pics you've taken offshore  It could be anything from calm or rough seas, weird things, you bowed up on a fish, or anything you feel would fit right in!


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Calm day in July.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Another one.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

I would say it was pretty calm


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Swimming about 40 miles out


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Calm before the storm


----------



## whaler89 (May 17, 2012)

2cooler Dipsay


----------



## whaler89 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry there sideways


----------



## dustym (Aug 5, 2010)

Slick in December


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

dustym said:


> Slick in December


Dang! Talk about glass! Here's one I took last December


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

A little deeper


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Taken by Wacker jr. 

To bad no blues but a hell of a pic.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

*Fishing w manintheboat....when we both had boats*

:an4:


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty sunset...


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

here is two


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

11-08-08 about 45 miles out. Nice calm day day.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's one of a King about 10 foot down- very calm that day.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Took this one in July...Just thought it looked kinda cool lol


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin about


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Wahoo last Thursday and a sunrise my daughter took a pic of


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Whale shark, Port A standpipes.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

My Little Big boat said:


> Wahoo last Thursday and a sunrise my daughter took a pic of


THAT is one of the coolest pics I've ever seen!


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

60 miles out of Freeport.


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

never felt safer! although they had more rods than me...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

These were taken while running 40mph. Flattest day ever.


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

We were rolling pretty good!


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

*Hammerhead*

Matagorda Mermaid Tournament 2010 about 50 miles south of Matagorda.


----------



## over the limit 2 (Sep 19, 2008)

50 miles out of Packery Channel.


----------



## kraken (Mar 27, 2013)

loving these calm day pics! but its making me go stir crazy at the same time.
I dont really have any photos of any cool finds offshore but I did happen to snag a shot of what could be a mermaid?! What do yall think it was? The rest are some of the calmest days ive been able to take advantage of.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's some from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Winner*



kraken said:


> loving these calm day pics! but its making me go stir crazy at the same time.
> I dont really have any photos of any cool finds offshore but I did happen to snag a shot of what could be a mermaid?! What do yall think it was? The rest are some of the calmest days ive been able to take advantage of.


Winner, winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A few good weather pics:
1) running over the claypiles headed to the shelf one morning
2-4) a dive/fishing trip to the west flower gardens area. The white blotches in the water in the fourth pic are the coral on top of the hill. White boat in the second pic is a Coast Guard cutter. It stayed slick calm out there for two and a half days...in October.
5-7) morning shots taken somewhere on the hilltops
8) a random bird


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Whale shark


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

*Times infinity...*



loco4fishn said:


> Winner, winner chicken dinner!!!


X infinity...


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

The reefs going down out of Packery yesterday.....pretty cool....
Snookered


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

snookered said:


> the reefs going down out of packery yesterday.....pretty cool....
> Snookered


that is 2 cool!!!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Some flat days and some rough ones


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pics of the boat cruising!










Mississippi Canyon floaters


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

A few more.


----------



## AdamTXG (Aug 31, 2012)

Found this guy hanging around a rig about 50 miles out.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Scenes during my Coast Guard years

Northern California 1982.....just along the 12 nautical mile zone..HMMMM  Maybe checking in on some first few episodes of Baywatch?









30 ft and building, Bering Sea Alaska - Russia. The bow spirit (pointy tip) is 26ft above the waterline. I've been in way worse where the spot I'm shooting this shot from was underwater as well..survival mode.









35 Knots, 60,000 shaft horsepower in 20ft seas. Enroute to an Alaskan crabber taking on water, Bering Sea Alaska. Rooster tail blowing off the screws, that's about 25ft of thrust above the Ocean's surface. Two Pratt & Whitney gas turbine engines on line at Flank, 30,000 horses per engine. That line on the deck, it's 5 inch double braid...rigged and ready to take a striken vessel in tow.









Running the inlet, Point Morrow California. Not yet offshore but once you get offshore, you got to come back...sometime later. 









The midnight sun, above the Arctic Circle above the Bering Sea..the Chukchi Sea, it's exactly 12 midnight here and this is the sunset, it's lowest point before she rises up again.










The calmest I've ever experienced on the Bering Sea. Shot this scene of my home, from the deck of a North Korean stern trawler. Got to keep them CHICOMS from taking our salmon, halibut and king crab....Pollock fish are the only allowed species within our 200 nautical mile economic exclusion zone.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Ooops! About 85ft of shrimper here....last air pocket hold.









Overtime, you learn when to breath and when not to breath 










Off the Coast of Central California...another life saved.









And another day at the office as Big Bird launches for yet another mission.









Anyone want a cup of coffee? Not my photo but, I've been here and lived! Lived about 5 days in a sea state that 
hit these numbers in the Bering. 26 souls (Japanese - 800ft factory mothership) snapped in half. We rode that storm
5 days with 3 days going to 100ft every 4 - 6 hours (freak waves). Seas were running 60ft from a super low cell that spun
off the coast of Russia. We never made it to the ship's last location...we had to turn into the 5th day and run to Kodiak, Port side gas turbine engine ripped out of her engine mount and starboard side Main Diesel destroyed her supercharger. The ship in these photos has 4 engines, 2 gas turbines and 2 Fairbanks Morse diesels....we ran diesels in super storms. Hull was bent 2 feet and the only thing that saved us, we had an expansion deck\plate that relieved stress on the ships hull\keel. I didn't get any photos in that storm......survival and busted bodies....we survived and Kodiak welcomed us home with a big welcome! Sure wished we could have saved them.

I served from 1980 - 2000...I've seen my share of things offshore. Sure wished digital camera gear was around back then.

Rob sends!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Just for fun.:brew:


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> These were taken while running 40mph. Flattest day ever.


This picture was taken that same morning. September 20, 2009. That was a wicked sight to see when the sun came up. I fell asleep at about sunrise that morning and didn't even know we'd left boomvang till we got to where these shrimp boats were 40 miles offshore. Seas had kicked up to a nasty 3 cm by then.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Several years of pictures but the wife in the bean bag was July 3rd of this year.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pictures*

Last year, in 1 ft seas...from a different angle...


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

Capricorn


----------

